# Paintball CO2 refills in Vernon/Kelowna



## shrampguy (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone in the Okanagan get their paintball CO2 refilled in either Vernon or Kelowna? I know the paintball fields will do it, but Bushwackers and Safari Ridge are way out of the way for me in my normal day-to-day. It would be great if someone could point out a better place for me!


----------

